
Bleep – Encrypted Messaging by BitTorrent - CrazyGentleMan
http://www.bleep.pm/
======
brudgers
A previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10196305](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10196305)

